# Thoughts On New Boer Doeling?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just got this girl yesterday. She is registered ABGA Fullblood. She was born in March. What do you guys think of her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------

